# TPO Robot



## rdean09 (Feb 26, 2014)

Any suggestions on where I can get a used Leister Hot Welding robot?


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I have two leisters. I am not selling either one. I no longer need my seivert though. To be honest it tracks better then either of my leisters and welds better than the old V1's.

3K you can have it! It's just too bulky for me. I guess i have become a bit of a prima donna.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I've seen used ones going at auction for about the same moneys as a new one.


----------



## DrMatt (May 10, 2012)

Are there any good or bad sites that you recommend that sell used roofing tools and equipment?


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Now why would we inform anyone else of them? Totally counter productive to buying stuff cheap....:laughing:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Only thing we ever bought used besides trucks were kettles. Well and one robot welder. They all came from a distributer one way or another.


----------



## jessica123 (Jul 20, 2014)

rdean09 said:


> Any suggestions on where I can get a used Leister Hot Welding robot?


 i have a sievert tw 5000 for sale my number is 7176815796


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought my hand held on Ebay. I was going to buy a robot way back when but couldn't find anything local and for a few K I would want to inspect first. I ended up borrowing a used Variant, that got stolen, yes Variant (not varimat, very old). You may be able to rent one. There are a couple companies here that rent them.


----------

